# Nuvem do Natal (Madeira)



## Hawk (4 Dez 2006 às 22:40)

Esta estranha nuvem, que se perde no horizonte tem uma curiosidade muito particular. Todos os anos, por volta do Natal, normalmente últimod dias de Dezembro ela surge sempre naquela posição onde permanence durante 2 dias. Aconteceu em 2004, 2005 (foto) e estou desejoso de ver se este ano ela lá estará novamente. Alguma explicação para este fenómeno? 

Nota: a nuvem parece deslocar-se rapidamente para Sul rumo às Canárias embora, devido ao seu comprimento e geometria constante, parecer estar sempre na mesma posiçao e nunca se desloca para cima durante o Funchal durante esses 2 dias. Pode até ser um fenómeno muito recorrente, eu é que não estou habituado a ver uma nuvem tão...regular.


----------



## filipept (4 Dez 2006 às 22:49)

Está espetacular


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2006 às 22:51)

Não será uma superfície frontal?

No ano passado, por volta do dia 25 de Dezembro, passou, nessa região do Atlântico, uma superfície frontal com um deslocamento NW-SE.


----------



## Hawk (4 Dez 2006 às 22:59)

Dan disse:


> Não será uma superfície frontal?
> 
> No ano passado, por volta do dia 25 de Dezembro, passou, nessa região do Atlântico, uma superfície frontal com um deslocamento NW-SE.




A foto é do dia 29 de Dezembro de 2005. Já vi algumas superfícies frontais se aproximarem mas nunca vi nada como isto. A nuvem não tem mais do que 1 ou 2 km de largura. Ou seja, da mesma forma que está sol no Funchal, logo do outro lado da nuvem também já está. Ela é estreita mas extremamente comprida e não provocou chuva nem vento. Ficou ali situada durante 2 dias, tendo desaparecido na madrugada do dia 31 de Dezembro.


----------



## Angelstorm (4 Dez 2006 às 23:47)

Terá alguma coisa a ver com um tipo de nuvem que só existiria porventura na Austrália, a "morning glory"?

http://www.cloudappreciationsociety.org/a/glory/glory4.html


----------



## Hawk (5 Dez 2006 às 00:26)

Angelstorm disse:


> Terá alguma coisa a ver com um tipo de nuvem que só existiria porventura na Austrália, a "morning glory"?
> 
> http://www.cloudappreciationsociety.org/a/glory/glory4.html




Angelstorm, muito interessante essa imagem. Esta nuvem tem de facto muitas parecenças com a "morning glory" apesar de estarmos no oposto do globo. A nuvem que paira sobre a Madeira é, no entanto, um pouco mais larga que essa, talvez o dobro ou triplo, sendo no entanto muito estreita em relação ao seu comprimento (que nunca consegui quantificar).  Além disso, como se pode ver na imagem, esta nuvem é muito "espessa", formando uma espécie de "paredão" alto nas suas bordas. Estou desejando de ver se este ano ocorre o mesmo. È que já há 2 anos, a localização foi exactamente aquela.


----------



## Hawk (23 Dez 2006 às 13:25)

Mais uma vez, pelo 3º ano consecutivo, ela está-se a formar!


----------



## Minho (23 Dez 2006 às 13:41)

Pois é... analisando as imagens satelite ( http://www.chmi.cz/meteo/sat/msg/anim/msgview.php?lang=en ) parece que a Ilha provoca um rombo nas nuvens baixas que seguem o sentido anticiclónico NESW


----------



## Hawk (23 Dez 2006 às 13:57)

Minho disse:


> Pois é... analisando as imagens satelite ( http://www.chmi.cz/meteo/sat/msg/anim/msgview.php?lang=en ) parece que a Ilha provoca um rombo nas nuvens baixas que seguem o sentido anticiclónico NESW




Estranho é acontecer sempre nos dias de Natal


----------

